# JD 4520 fuel guage sending unit



## Willy 16 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello The fuel gauge sending unit on my JD 4520 has failed. I located the sender ok. However
the job of removing to replace looks more than difficult.
Does anyone have experience with this job? I not sure how to go about this properly. Any step by step help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. JD 4520 approx. 2005 model year.


----------

